# Early Paramount serial numbers



## Trainman999

Early Schwinn Paramount serial number questions?
Are there known A serial numbers below A145?
Are there known serial numbers between 1 and 123 with oval head lugs?
Blogs or sites that may have discussion on pre 1959 paramounts?
I am making a list of the 1938-1959 bikes that can be found on the internet
Thanks for your help


----------



## schwinnderella

There used to be this but it does not seem to be active now.
http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx


----------



## rhenning

Go to Waterford Precision Cycle's web site they have quite a bit of info on early Paramounts and can do research on serial numbers for a price.  This is the other good site.  Roger
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_paramountregistry.html


----------



## Trainman999

*schwinnderella  Used the 80 bikes on that list as a starting point. Google found approximatle 120 more most with pictures
rhenning  I believe Waterfords research covers 1959 to 1979 bikes.  kurtkaminer site also starts with the 1959 bikes and goes forward.  Not much help withe 1938-1959 bikes*


----------



## GTs58

I have this saved but not sure if it does you any good. One A serial in 1959.


----------



## rhenning

Trainman999 at one time both the sites I listed had a way to get to the full site that GTs58 just show one of the pages from.  Not sure how to get there now.  Roger


----------



## cyclingday

This serial number seems to indicate a 1939 build, but all of the details suggest that it's a first generation bike.
The bike was originally purchased in Santa Monica, California.
So my guess is, that the SM stamped in the bottom bracket shell has something to do with that.














Another early Sports Tourist model showed up at our annual swap meet last month, that had a serial number in the A800's.
It had the later rectangular head tube lug design.
We figured that bike to possibly be a 1940ish
It doesn't narrow it down too much, because of the 200 number difference, but at least we know the change in lug style was some where between A 635 and A 800.


----------



## Trainman999

*cyclingday Thanks for your info and the serial # of your beautiful Paramount. On my list A676 and below  have the early oval lugs. A681 and above have the rectangular*


----------



## detroitbike

Of the Paramounts I have 
 These are some of the #'s of a few I can get to at the moment :

460  -----green Ladies
P158
P31
A153
A408
A854
A868
290
297
A237
P224
432 --- the red one on the list


----------



## detroitbike

the other # 432 on the list was chrome Tourist model with a 3 speed cyclo conversion kit on it .
   I saw it here in Detroit. Lady thought it was worth a fortune .
    It had ball ends and I believe it was a 'P' bike serial number   -- P432


----------



## Freqman1

schwinnderella said:


> There used to be this but it does not seem to be active now.
> http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx



Does anyone know Tam Phan who had the chainedrevolution website or archived those pages? V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnderella

Freqman1 said:


> Does anyone know Tam Phan who had the chainedrevolution website or archived those pages? V/r Shawn








						Raleigh Catalog Database Archive
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com
				



The gentleman who does this site has some listings for later paramounts staring in 1959. Some months ago I believe he was trying to recover some of the chainedrevolution pages and someone responded with I think the second page, I would imagine he has it as well as perhaps others.


----------



## GTs58

@Dweber posted this list. Maybe he can help with some info.


----------



## schwinnderella

Incomplete but I believe from chained revolution posted by  St33lWh33ls  on Bike Forums
Serial Finish Notes Caps Lugs Drops Year
1 *Blue Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype race bike BE QW TE 1937
1 *Red Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype training bike BE QW TE 1937
L / 7 *Green Probably a prototype. Uses standard headset cups rather than integrated floating race. BE OV TE 1937+
1 Chrome Oldest known Paramount of intro design BE OV TE 1938-
TS004 *White HAWKINS on BB, possibly Tom Schwinn's bike BE OV TE 1938-
A??? Chrome Chester Nelson Jr's 48 Olympic backup bike BE OV TE 1938
?123 *White BE OV TE 1938
A145 *White BE OV TE 1938
A163 *White eBay BE OV TE 1938
A186 Burgundy Tourist model with stainless fenders. BE OV TE 1938
A194 Chrome Repaired with flat angled caps FA OV TE 1938
A198 *Red BE TE 1938
A200 *White Odd headtube uses an external cup for bottom of headset rather than integrated floating race BE OV TE 1938
A221 Maroon Modified with extra brace for brakes (since removed) BE OV TE 1938
A237 Silver eBay, Cyclo derailleur, Webb brakes OV TE 1938
A286 White NOS, never built BE OV TE 1938
A287 *Blue Refinished by Schwinn in 60's with chromed lugs and fork ends. BE OV TE 1938
A325 Team White Team bike raced/owned by Al Crossley BE OV TE 1938
A374 Black Ladies Sports Tourist 1938
A435 BE OV TE 1938
A450 Chrome Mostly original bike. BE OV TE 1938+
A510 White Everything original except tape and tires (menotomy) BE OV TE 1939
A541 White Nice original BE OV TE 1939
A545 Waterford reference 1939
A567 Chrome BE OV TE 1939
A641 Frame with non-original fork (eBay) 1939
A651 *Blue Tourist with fenders BE OV TE 1939
A676 Chrome ex Al Crossley bike with 80% original decals FA OV TE 1939
A702 Red Purchased from Jeff Groman, California bike from Washington State, frame BE OV TE 1939
A736 White Interesting original finish with red head tube and seat tube. BE SQ TE 1939
A815 *Black Touring setup with 3-speed hub ? ? TE 1939+
A685 Orange Chrome lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
A774 *Blue Tourist model with track ends. BE SQ TE 1939+
A816 Tourist model BE SQ TE 1939+
A836 Blue BE SQ TE 1939+
A839 Black eBay, Tourist with fender eyelets BE SQ TE 1939+
A841 *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
A854 *White Full Restoration by Chicago Schwinn in '79 BE SQ TE 1939+
Bxxx *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1940
Creme Mens' Sports Tourist 1940
S1031 Blue BE SQ TE 1940?
Burgundy Later decals BE SQ TE
P41 Bought new in 1947 for $141 TE 1947
P170 Blue Osgear-styled dropouts FA SQ FG 1947+
P178 *White FA SQ FG 1947+
P209 Burgundy Good original-condition bike. FA SQ TE 1947+
P220 Green FA SQ TE 1947+
P224 Burgundy Nervex headlugs only, later decals FA NV TE 1947+
P235 Parts donor frameset FA SQ TE 1947+
P236 Red eBay: Black lugs FA SQ TE 1947+
P244 White eBay, disassembled but complete FA SQ TE 1947+
P252 ?Burgundy Unusual decals FA SQ TE 1947+
P260 *White FA SQ TE 1947+
P270 Black Jack Simes' training bike FA SQ TE 1947+
G88 Red Special build for a short lady 1949
342 *White Usenet. Waterford refinish, chromed fork. TE 1950+
397 * Waterford forums 1951-
403 Men's Sports Tourist 1951
408 ebay 1951
409 Black NOS, Cinelli adjustable stem 1951
421 Yellow FA SQ TE 1951
429 *Red Bought from Ted Ernst 1951
432 Chrome "$25,000 1938 Paramount track (scam)" FA TE 1951
432 Red Duplicate use of serial number FA SQ TE 1951
445 *Blue Originally green re-spray, EBay purchase, Jacksonville, FL area FA TE 1951
446 Red FA SQ TE 1951
453 *White Waterford refinish TE 1951
511 *White French componentry 1951
563 *Red Tourist model with unusual lugs, Waterford restoration BE Unusual 1951
575 White Tourist model with unusual lugs BE Unusual 1951
647 Black Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
692 Red Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
713 Blue Touring setup 1957
814 Chrome Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
831 *Blue Serial number is on dropout FA SQ TE 1958
871 Blue Serial on steerer, Nervex lugs, "barn-find" FA NV TE 1958
911 Creme Men's Sports Touring P12 FG 1958
915 Black Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
937 Primered Nervex Pro lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1959
949 Waterford reference 1959
987 Nervex Pro lugs TE 1959
A20 Serial number is on dropout TE 1959
C99 Red NV FG 1959
H71 *Black NV FG 1961
N27 Bought new in 1963. See forum for more info. TE 1963
B803 Brown FG 1968

Seat stay caps: BE - Ball ends, FA - Flat angled
Front of head lugs: OV - Ovalized, SQ - Squared, NV - Nervex, DW - Double Window, QW - Quad Window
Rear dropouts: TE - Track ends, FG - Forward facing geared

Asterisk (*) indicates a repaint
Years are approximate and under continuous refinement


----------



## Freqman1

schwinnderella said:


> Incomplete but I believe from chained revolution posted by  St33lWh33ls  on Bike Forums
> Serial Finish Notes Caps Lugs Drops Year
> 1 *Blue Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype race bike BE QW TE 1937
> 1 *Red Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype training bike BE QW TE 1937
> L / 7 *Green Probably a prototype. Uses standard headset cups rather than integrated floating race. BE OV TE 1937+
> 1 Chrome Oldest known Paramount of intro design BE OV TE 1938-
> TS004 *White HAWKINS on BB, possibly Tom Schwinn's bike BE OV TE 1938-
> A??? Chrome Chester Nelson Jr's 48 Olympic backup bike BE OV TE 1938
> ?123 *White BE OV TE 1938
> A145 *White BE OV TE 1938
> A163 *White eBay BE OV TE 1938
> A186 Burgundy Tourist model with stainless fenders. BE OV TE 1938
> A194 Chrome Repaired with flat angled caps FA OV TE 1938
> A198 *Red BE TE 1938
> A200 *White Odd headtube uses an external cup for bottom of headset rather than integrated floating race BE OV TE 1938
> A221 Maroon Modified with extra brace for brakes (since removed) BE OV TE 1938
> A237 Silver eBay, Cyclo derailleur, Webb brakes OV TE 1938
> A286 White NOS, never built BE OV TE 1938
> A287 *Blue Refinished by Schwinn in 60's with chromed lugs and fork ends. BE OV TE 1938
> A325 Team White Team bike raced/owned by Al Crossley BE OV TE 1938
> A374 Black Ladies Sports Tourist 1938
> A435 BE OV TE 1938
> A450 Chrome Mostly original bike. BE OV TE 1938+
> A510 White Everything original except tape and tires (menotomy) BE OV TE 1939
> A541 White Nice original BE OV TE 1939
> A545 Waterford reference 1939
> A567 Chrome BE OV TE 1939
> A641 Frame with non-original fork (eBay) 1939
> A651 *Blue Tourist with fenders BE OV TE 1939
> A676 Chrome ex Al Crossley bike with 80% original decals FA OV TE 1939
> A702 Red Purchased from Jeff Groman, California bike from Washington State, frame BE OV TE 1939
> A736 White Interesting original finish with red head tube and seat tube. BE SQ TE 1939
> A815 *Black Touring setup with 3-speed hub ? ? TE 1939+
> A685 Orange Chrome lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
> A774 *Blue Tourist model with track ends. BE SQ TE 1939+
> A816 Tourist model BE SQ TE 1939+
> A836 Blue BE SQ TE 1939+
> A839 Black eBay, Tourist with fender eyelets BE SQ TE 1939+
> A841 *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
> A854 *White Full Restoration by Chicago Schwinn in '79 BE SQ TE 1939+
> Bxxx *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1940
> Creme Mens' Sports Tourist 1940
> S1031 Blue BE SQ TE 1940?
> Burgundy Later decals BE SQ TE
> P41 Bought new in 1947 for $141 TE 1947
> P170 Blue Osgear-styled dropouts FA SQ FG 1947+
> P178 *White FA SQ FG 1947+
> P209 Burgundy Good original-condition bike. FA SQ TE 1947+
> P220 Green FA SQ TE 1947+
> P224 Burgundy Nervex headlugs only, later decals FA NV TE 1947+
> P235 Parts donor frameset FA SQ TE 1947+
> P236 Red eBay: Black lugs FA SQ TE 1947+
> P244 White eBay, disassembled but complete FA SQ TE 1947+
> P252 ?Burgundy Unusual decals FA SQ TE 1947+
> P260 *White FA SQ TE 1947+
> P270 Black Jack Simes' training bike FA SQ TE 1947+
> G88 Red Special build for a short lady 1949
> 342 *White Usenet. Waterford refinish, chromed fork. TE 1950+
> 397 * Waterford forums 1951-
> 403 Men's Sports Tourist 1951
> 408 ebay 1951
> 409 Black NOS, Cinelli adjustable stem 1951
> 421 Yellow FA SQ TE 1951
> 429 *Red Bought from Ted Ernst 1951
> 432 Chrome "$25,000 1938 Paramount track (scam)" FA TE 1951
> 432 Red Duplicate use of serial number FA SQ TE 1951
> 445 *Blue Originally green re-spray, EBay purchase, Jacksonville, FL area FA TE 1951
> 446 Red FA SQ TE 1951
> 453 *White Waterford refinish TE 1951
> 511 *White French componentry 1951
> 563 *Red Tourist model with unusual lugs, Waterford restoration BE Unusual 1951
> 575 White Tourist model with unusual lugs BE Unusual 1951
> 647 Black Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
> 692 Red Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
> 713 Blue Touring setup 1957
> 814 Chrome Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
> 831 *Blue Serial number is on dropout FA SQ TE 1958
> 871 Blue Serial on steerer, Nervex lugs, "barn-find" FA NV TE 1958
> 911 Creme Men's Sports Touring P12 FG 1958
> 915 Black Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
> 937 Primered Nervex Pro lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1959
> 949 Waterford reference 1959
> 987 Nervex Pro lugs TE 1959
> A20 Serial number is on dropout TE 1959
> C99 Red NV FG 1959
> H71 *Black NV FG 1961
> N27 Bought new in 1963. See forum for more info. TE 1963
> B803 Brown FG 1968
> 
> Seat stay caps: BE - Ball ends, FA - Flat angled
> Front of head lugs: OV - Ovalized, SQ - Squared, NV - Nervex, DW - Double Window, QW - Quad Window
> Rear dropouts: TE - Track ends, FG - Forward facing geared
> 
> Asterisk (*) indicates a repaint
> Years are approximate and under continuous refinement



Thanks that’s a huge help! V/r Shawn


----------



## troy boy

schwinnderella said:


> Incomplete but I believe from chained revolution posted by  St33lWh33ls  on Bike Forums
> Serial Finish Notes Caps Lugs Drops Year
> 1 *Blue Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype race bike BE QW TE 1937
> 1 *Red Schwinn Team - Ray Cass' prototype training bike BE QW TE 1937
> L / 7 *Green Probably a prototype. Uses standard headset cups rather than integrated floating race. BE OV TE 1937+
> 1 Chrome Oldest known Paramount of intro design BE OV TE 1938-
> TS004 *White HAWKINS on BB, possibly Tom Schwinn's bike BE OV TE 1938-
> A??? Chrome Chester Nelson Jr's 48 Olympic backup bike BE OV TE 1938
> ?123 *White BE OV TE 1938
> A145 *White BE OV TE 1938
> A163 *White eBay BE OV TE 1938
> A186 Burgundy Tourist model with stainless fenders. BE OV TE 1938
> A194 Chrome Repaired with flat angled caps FA OV TE 1938
> A198 *Red BE TE 1938
> A200 *White Odd headtube uses an external cup for bottom of headset rather than integrated floating race BE OV TE 1938
> A221 Maroon Modified with extra brace for brakes (since removed) BE OV TE 1938
> A237 Silver eBay, Cyclo derailleur, Webb brakes OV TE 1938
> A286 White NOS, never built BE OV TE 1938
> A287 *Blue Refinished by Schwinn in 60's with chromed lugs and fork ends. BE OV TE 1938
> A325 Team White Team bike raced/owned by Al Crossley BE OV TE 1938
> A374 Black Ladies Sports Tourist 1938
> A435 BE OV TE 1938
> A450 Chrome Mostly original bike. BE OV TE 1938+
> A510 White Everything original except tape and tires (menotomy) BE OV TE 1939
> A541 White Nice original BE OV TE 1939
> A545 Waterford reference 1939
> A567 Chrome BE OV TE 1939
> A641 Frame with non-original fork (eBay) 1939
> A651 *Blue Tourist with fenders BE OV TE 1939
> A676 Chrome ex Al Crossley bike with 80% original decals FA OV TE 1939
> A702 Red Purchased from Jeff Groman, California bike from Washington State, frame BE OV TE 1939
> A736 White Interesting original finish with red head tube and seat tube. BE SQ TE 1939
> A815 *Black Touring setup with 3-speed hub ? ? TE 1939+
> A685 Orange Chrome lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
> A774 *Blue Tourist model with track ends. BE SQ TE 1939+
> A816 Tourist model BE SQ TE 1939+
> A836 Blue BE SQ TE 1939+
> A839 Black eBay, Tourist with fender eyelets BE SQ TE 1939+
> A841 *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1939+
> A854 *White Full Restoration by Chicago Schwinn in '79 BE SQ TE 1939+
> Bxxx *Orange Black lugs BE SQ TE 1940
> Creme Mens' Sports Tourist 1940
> S1031 Blue BE SQ TE 1940?
> Burgundy Later decals BE SQ TE
> P41 Bought new in 1947 for $141 TE 1947
> P170 Blue Osgear-styled dropouts FA SQ FG 1947+
> P178 *White FA SQ FG 1947+
> P209 Burgundy Good original-condition bike. FA SQ TE 1947+
> P220 Green FA SQ TE 1947+
> P224 Burgundy Nervex headlugs only, later decals FA NV TE 1947+
> P235 Parts donor frameset FA SQ TE 1947+
> P236 Red eBay: Black lugs FA SQ TE 1947+
> P244 White eBay, disassembled but complete FA SQ TE 1947+
> P252 ?Burgundy Unusual decals FA SQ TE 1947+
> P260 *White FA SQ TE 1947+
> P270 Black Jack Simes' training bike FA SQ TE 1947+
> G88 Red Special build for a short lady 1949
> 342 *White Usenet. Waterford refinish, chromed fork. TE 1950+
> 397 * Waterford forums 1951-
> 403 Men's Sports Tourist 1951
> 408 ebay 1951
> 409 Black NOS, Cinelli adjustable stem 1951
> 421 Yellow FA SQ TE 1951
> 429 *Red Bought from Ted Ernst 1951
> 432 Chrome "$25,000 1938 Paramount track (scam)" FA TE 1951
> 432 Red Duplicate use of serial number FA SQ TE 1951
> 445 *Blue Originally green re-spray, EBay purchase, Jacksonville, FL area FA TE 1951
> 446 Red FA SQ TE 1951
> 453 *White Waterford refinish TE 1951
> 511 *White French componentry 1951
> 563 *Red Tourist model with unusual lugs, Waterford restoration BE Unusual 1951
> 575 White Tourist model with unusual lugs BE Unusual 1951
> 647 Black Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
> 692 Red Nervex headlugs, Tourist model NV FG 1957
> 713 Blue Touring setup 1957
> 814 Chrome Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
> 831 *Blue Serial number is on dropout FA SQ TE 1958
> 871 Blue Serial on steerer, Nervex lugs, "barn-find" FA NV TE 1958
> 911 Creme Men's Sports Touring P12 FG 1958
> 915 Black Nervex lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1958
> 937 Primered Nervex Pro lugs, Campagnolo road dropouts FA NV FG 1959
> 949 Waterford reference 1959
> 987 Nervex Pro lugs TE 1959
> A20 Serial number is on dropout TE 1959
> C99 Red NV FG 1959
> H71 *Black NV FG 1961
> N27 Bought new in 1963. See forum for more info. TE 1963
> B803 Brown FG 1968
> 
> Seat stay caps: BE - Ball ends, FA - Flat angled
> Front of head lugs: OV - Ovalized, SQ - Squared, NV - Nervex, DW - Double Window, QW - Quad Window
> Rear dropouts: TE - Track ends, FG - Forward facing geared
> 
> Asterisk (*) indicates a repaint
> Years are approximate and under continuous refinement



AWSOME Many Thanks to Schwinnderela Best list Ive Seen


----------



## schwinnderella

troy boy said:


> AWSOME Many Thanks to Schwinnderela Best list Ive Seen



Credit should go to   St33lWh33ls on Bike Forums  who saved this from chained revolution.


----------



## detroitbike

Freqman1 said:


> Does anyone know Tam Phan who had the chainedrevolution website or archived those pages? V/r Shawn



  The email I communicated with him no longer works


----------



## cyclingday

Just remember, that those serial number charts involved a lot of guess work.
Here’s the press release of the introductory article that appeared in the April 1938 trade publication, American Bicyclist.












This gives a little insight into when these bikes actually went into production.
It appears that availability to the general public, by special order, began no earlier than April 1938.


----------



## Freqman1

I’ve read other literature that suggest Emil Wastyn was still involved but by this time it was Oscar actually doing the building. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Emil Wastyn made the frames until 1941.
This, from the Waterford website.


----------



## Alan Brase

cyclingday said:


> Emil Wastyn made the frames until 1941.
> This, from the Waterford website.
> View attachment 1258252
> View attachment 1258240



I wonder where the early Superiors fit in. They seemed to be very nearly the same specs as Paramounts without the lug set. Though I've read ther tubing was also different source than the Paramount.


----------



## cyclingday

They were also built by Wastyn.
But, how the serial numbers coincided with the Paramount frame production, I have no idea.


----------



## Vicious Cycle

schwinnderella said:


> A186 Burgundy Tourist model with stainless fenders. BE OV TE 1938



I was never able to correct this entry because the web page shut down. This , it was learned, was originally a Road Race model that had Fender Tabs and fenders added later. The fork has less rake than a proper Tourist model, 28" wood wheels, not the 26" Tourist type also.


----------



## alexander55

If it helps, here are screen shots of the original pages from the now closed website.  (The same data is listed earlier in this thread.)  A510 on that list is in my collection.  I have lots of pictures (and can take others) if there is any particular feature you'd like to see.


----------



## detroitbike

I have since communicated with Tam Phan and what you have saved here is more than what he had.


Freqman1 said:


> Does anyone know Tam Phan who had the chainedrevolution website or archived those pages? V/r Shawn


----------



## alexander55

Here is Paramount #414.  As found.  I believe it is from 1950 or 1951.  I am wondering if it was repainted some time in the 1960s perhaps??


----------



## Freqman1

I own A324. Modified in the late ‘50s/early ‘60s with SA 3 SPD and other components. V/r Shawn


----------



## ccdc.1

alexander55 said:


> Here is Paramount #414.  As found.  I believe it is from 1950 or 1951.  I am wondering if it was repainted some time in the 1960s perhaps??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546678



Nice frameset, with the uncommon chrome lugs (including seat cluster and bottom bracket). The seat tube decal is the one from the early 60s. Also interesting, as there is another 414 Paramount out there...it is very different, white road bike with a Cyclo-style derailleur mount and Tourist-oriented geometry. (not mine, but I have pics of it in my archives). There are a few duplicate Paramount frame numbers out there, but not many, as you'd expect.


----------



## alexander55

ccdc.1 said:


> Nice frameset, with the uncommon chrome lugs (including seat cluster and bottom bracket). The seat tube decal is the one from the early 60s. Also interesting, as there is another 414 Paramount out there...it is very different, white road bike with a Cyclo-style derailleur mount and Tourist-oriented geometry. (not mine, but I have pics of it in my archives). There are a few duplicate Paramount frame numbers out there, but not many, as you'd expect.
> 
> View attachment 1546738
> 
> View attachment 1546739



I had heard it was one of the Paramounts with another one that number. Cool to see it. I believe there are a few other such “pairs”.


----------

